# suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp



## Southkenny (23. Dezember 2011)

*suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*

Ich hab hier einen Laptop auf dem suse linux enterprise 11 installiert ist und möchte das deinstalliern um dann Windows XP draufzumachen. Die antworten bei Google wie man Linux deinstalliert/löscht scheinen mir relativ kompliziert zu sein. Gibt es da eine einfache möglichkeit? Welche Infos werden benötigt damit ihr mir helfen könnt?

So wie ich das verstehe ist die Festplatte in mehrere SCSI-Laufwerke aufgeteilt


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*

Ich würde einfach formatieren und Win drüber hauen.


----------



## Southkenny (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach formatieren und Win drüber hauen.


 Mitterlweile bin ich soweit gekommen, dass ich Festplatte vorbereiten: Expertenmodus in den Einstellungen gefunden hab. Da kann ich die patriationen sehen und scheinbar einzeln löschen. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich da genau nehmen muss, damit das System dann auch alles runter ist und XP drauf kann.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*

Windowas überschreibt GRUB eh, dann müsste man auch aus Windows heraus formatieren können.


----------



## Southkenny (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Windowas überschreibt GRUB eh, dann müsste man auch aus Windows heraus formatieren können.


 
Also einfach Windows XP CD rein und da kann mans dann formatieren? Oder installieren und dann später im Windows formatieren? Aber dann müsste ja noch Platz auf der Festplatte für windows sein oder?


----------



## Jimini (23. Dezember 2011)

Einfach die Festplatte im Windows-Setup formatieren, dann sind alle Rückstände der Linux-Installation weg.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Southkenny (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*



Jimini schrieb:


> Einfach die Festplatte im Windows-Setup formatieren, dann sind alle Rückstände der Linux-Installation weg.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Will ich die XP Betriebssystem Cd benutzen komm leider nach einer weile die Meldung:

Es wurde ein Problem festgestellt. Windows wurde heruntergefahren, damit der Computer nicht beschädigt wird.
Und  dann unten noch zur festplatte, überprüfen ob Viren drauf sind, richtig  konfiguriert ist oder ob sie beschädigt ist. Letzteres und ersteres  sind ja definitiv nicht der Fall, also werd ich wohl die Festplatte mit  einem Programm formatieren müssen.


----------



## derP4computer (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*

Kannst du die gesamte Partition während des Windows XP Installations-ablauf denn nicht einfach löschen und neu anlegen?


----------



## Southkenny (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Kannst du die gesamte Partition während des Windows XP Installations-ablauf denn nicht einfach löschen und neu anlegen?


 
Die Installation startet ja leider gar nicht. Es startet zwar von der Cd, dann ließt das ganze System etc aus, und dann die eigentliche Installation kommen sollte, kommt die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Jimini (23. Dezember 2011)

Zieh dir mal Parted Live und Boote von der CD. Damit startest du ein Linux-Livesystem, mit dem du sehr bequem formatieren und partitionieren kannst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*



Southkenny schrieb:


> Will ich die XP Betriebssystem Cd benutzen komm leider nach einer weile die Meldung:
> 
> Es wurde ein Problem festgestellt. Windows wurde heruntergefahren, damit der Computer nicht beschädigt wird.


Dass schon Linux auf der HDD ist, wird nicht der Grund sein, warum aus dem Windows abstürzt. Sollte die Hardware inkompatibel mit Windows sein, solltest du Suse vielleicht lieber behalten…


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: suse linux enterprise 11 deinstalliern, für windows xp*

Wo kommt die Meldung und was hast du bis dahin gemacht?


----------

